# Best LCD TV under 55,000 bucks



## sohancool (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, Thinking of buying a LCD TV . Please suggest a good TV under Rs 55,000(Since the Sony V series 32-inch costs 52000) which has the best bang for the buck and good connectivity options.
Also i have a philips dvd player which has hdmi connectivity and upscaling support upto 1080p.What should i get to connect this player to the LCD TV?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 9, 2008)

I had seen a Philips 42" LCD TV at reliance digital with full 1080p at Reliance Digital some weeks ago and the price was around 53,000 as far as I can remember (sorry I didn't catch the model number). It even had that ambilight feature. The picture quality was good from what I saw. You could go to your nearest store and check it out.



Edit: I might go to the store again tomorrow. I'll see if I can get some more details for you.


----------

